# What book are you reading?



## Mime454 (Dec 17, 2012)

I figured that this might be a good thread for those of us who have holiday breaks. What book are you reading, how are you liking it and do you recommend it?

Right now I'm rereading The Subtle Knife, the sequel to The Golden Compass. I love these books so much, and rereading them is a great pleasure. I definitely recommend the trilogy, and the audiobook is really great too!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm actually reading "Blood Men" from Paul Cleave

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6548531-blood-men?auto_login_attempted=true


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 17, 2012)

Just finished The Hobbit in preparation for watching the movie this week. Loved the Lord of the Rings movies! Currently rereading Species Seekers by Richard Conniff because I love it. It's all about the men and women (and consequently their families) that have devoted or allowed their lives to be devoted to the quest for species. It's a fantastic read that makes me long for summer days and bug-collecting road trips...and the future where I retire and just drive around the US looking for bugs all the time. I enjoyed collecting 23 Larinioides cornutus (Furrow Orbweaver) in the eaves of my house today, in my shorts, on a ladder and in the rain. I had my headlamp on under my ball cap so that I could see in all the nooks and crannies (furrows, I suppose). I know my neighbors think I'm nuts, but what better things were they up to? Reading good books, perhaps?

If you like natural history or can relate at all to collecting insects or even just like to chuckle every few moments, read Species Seekers! I had a conversation with the author on his blog a year or so ago. Amazing writer!

Golden Compass...I think my son picked that up at the library last week.


----------



## sueb4653 (Dec 17, 2012)

Have been trying to get into Life of Pi having a hard time with it


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm reading Chains by Laurie Halse Anderson, for school. A good book, although it is very sad.


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been reading The Call of Cthulu, by H.P.Lovecraft and World War Z. For school I am reading Fahrenheit 451


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

I am just starting The Game of Thrones, and just finished World War Z. Game of Thrones is supposed to be great, and I really enjoy the show so I hope the book and the others in the series are good reads. World War Z was a good book as far as zombie books though, but also was a bit depressing...

I was never fond of Life of Pi myself...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG! Love World War Z and all George R.R. Martin! Love The Hobbit and LOTR! Love The Golden Compass stuff!

Currently re reading Into Thin Air by Jon Krakauer, about the 96 Everest trip where so many people died. (Think it was 96?)

It is really good and interesting to me what people will do for what reasons.


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> OMG! Love World War Z and all George R.R. Martin! Love The Hobbit and LOTR! Love The Golden Compass stuff!
> 
> Currently re reading Into Thin Air by Jon Krakauer, about the 96 Everest trip where so many people died. (Think it was 96?)
> 
> It is really good and interesting to me what people will do for what reasons.


World War Z was good! And I have had Game of Thrones for a month or so now but with college classes and such I haven't had much time to read. &lt;_&lt; Looking forward to finally reading it though. And the Hobbit and LOTR books were awesome, and the movies for LOTR were great as well.. and I quite enjoyed the Hobbit movie that just came out.

I haven't heard of that particular book, I might look into reading it after Game of Thrones


----------



## Precarious (Dec 17, 2012)

Reading The Master Game by Graham Hancock and Robert Bauval. Started off great, tracking the course of the Gnostic traditions from pre-Christan to the Cathars and Bogomils, which is extremely interesting to me, as well as documenting the links between Gnosticism, Hermeticism, Manicheism, the Egyptian traditions and other dualist modalities, and how their resurfacing led to the Renaissance. The authors later tend to get bogged down is rigorous detailed accounts of trends, both political and spiritual, throughout European history which doesn't make for an exciting read but I'm sure will prove necessary for later revelations. Also does an amazing job of documenting just how evil the action of the Catholic church have been since its inception.



Hertarem45 said:


> I've been reading The Call of Cthulu, by H.P.Lovecraft and World War Z.


I've got a soft spot for Lovecraft. Well, maybe not a soft spot. More of a witch mark through which, at midnight on Walpurgis Eve, tentacles burst forth, grasping and devouring any flesh within reach - and their reach is great! Oh, dour fate to any upon which they lay grip, for the Great Old Ones rend not just flesh but souls! Eldritch horrors await on the Other Side, between the angles of Euclidean geometry and in the space between the stars fractally composing the very atomic structure of matter! On December 21, 2012, when the starts are right, down from the heavens, which hold the gate of heck, shall pour down the pulpy, corpulent masses our furry and fanged ancestors called gods! And up from the black Abyss of the seas, the sunken city of R'lyeh shall rise, and through its eon-encrusted causeways cocked at their unnatural angles, The Great Cthulhu shall stride in his madness to rule again!

Ia, Shub-Niggurath! Black Goat of the woods with a thousand young! Ia, Yog-Sothoth!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just finished the Alchemist for school, soon to read the Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. Independently, I read pure nonfiction books about animals, mostly insects


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I'm not reading anything right now, but I just finished the sequel to "The Black Prism". Good fantasy book where the magic is based on diffracting light.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 17, 2012)

I loved Life of Pi. But I had the audiobook and it was very well done.


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I loved Life of Pi. But I had the audiobook and it was very well done.


I can see why people would like it, but it just wasn't my cup of tea so to speak. I was bored part way through reading it but still had to trudge through since it was a school assignment.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Plex said:


> I can see why people would like it, but it just wasn't my cup of tea so to speak. I was bored part way through reading it but still had to trudge through since it was a school assignment.


They recently made a movie, aren't they ?

Is the first character named Piscine in English too ?


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> They recently made a movie, aren't they ?
> 
> Is the first character named Piscine in English too ?


Yes they did, the movie came out recently.

And yes he is named Piscine in the English version as well.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Plex said:


> Yes they did, the movie came out recently.
> 
> And yes he is named Piscine in the English version as well.


In French, "piscine" means "swimming pool" XD


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> In French, "piscine" means "swimming pool" XD


XD I know... I found that both confusing and entertaining when I first tried to read the book... I learned that in basic French in High School a few years back.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Dec 17, 2012)

I started reading the Fellow ship of the ring last month and started the Hobbit the other day. I just saw the movie last night i thought it was really good but not a fan that they are making it 3 parts should only be one or 2. just trying to squeazze more movie. but i liked the acting and character development so far in the story.


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> I started reading the Fellow ship of the ring last month and started the Hobbit the other day. I just saw the movie last night i thought it was really good but not a fan that they are making it 3 parts should only be one or 2. just trying to squeazze more movie. but i liked the acting and character development so far in the story.


I agree, I was a bit iffy about it being a trilogy and still am but I loved it so far. I just hope it keeps this up.


----------



## gripen (Dec 17, 2012)

I am on a Micheal Crichton stint right now. Just finished up the great train robbery. I intent to read micro next.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> In French, "piscine" means "swimming pool" XD


He was named after a swimming pool. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piscine_Molitor


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rereading The Hobbit before i see the movie, 20 more pages


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 27, 2012)

I switched to "The Amber Spyglass" a few days ago. This one is so sad, but so great. Once again, can't recommend these enough.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> I am on a Micheal Crichton stint right now. Just finished up the great train robbery. I intent to read micro next.


Crichton directed the movie too. It was okay.


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 27, 2012)

I just finished reading World War Z, before this one it was Max Brooks prequal to this The Zombie Survival Guide.....I favor the apocalyptic stuff.

Michael


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been working on _*On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life*_. Also just started *Identifying and Harvesting Edible and Medicinal Plants in Wild (and Not So Wild) Places*_,_ a Christmas gift and fantastic read btw_._


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 28, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> I've been working on _*On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life*_.


I read the version abridged by Richard Dawkins(all the stuff now revealed to be inaccurate is removed), I love Evolution, but I found the Victorian prose pretty hard to follow.


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2012)

Just finished On Call in heck (really? can't say that here?) and before that, The Selfish Gene. Now I am deep into The Official Guide to the GRE.... blah


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2012)

gripen said:


> I am on a Micheal Crichton stint right now. Just finished up the great train robbery. I intent to read micro next.


I'm on micro now, his last novel apparently.


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> I'm on micro now, his last novel apparently.


Yeah his last full one I think.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm now reading Brian Greene's The Hidden Reality: Parallel Universes and the Deep Laws of the Cosmos. But I'm looking for a good fiction book too, so I'm open to recommendations.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

You guys either aren't reading enough or not posting enough! I just started and finished _Lyra's Oxford _by Philip Pullman. Very short book, wish it were longer. On to another fiction book.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 3, 2013)

I spent the last 2 hrs reading Alice and Wonderland......................................................


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

I never liked reading. I prefer to infect others by my writing. Readers are too easily manipulated. :smarty:


----------



## Precarious (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm reading The End of All Evil by Jeremy Locke. Short and powerful.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

Precarious, the books that you list are often not for sale.


----------



## gripen (Jan 3, 2013)

Precarious said:


> I'm reading The End of All Evil by Jeremy Locke. Short and powerful.


That book looks shall we say "interesting"....


----------



## Precarious (Jan 3, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Precarious, the books that you list are often not for sale.


There is a reason for that. Not too long ago information was controlled by the publishing houses. If they didn't want your information made available they would simply refuse to publish your book. That still goes on to some extent only now instead of full out suppression authors or organizations can do small print runs privately and still sell publicly over the internet and even through mega-outlets like Amazon. And, of course, the internet makes most formerly inaccessible knowledge available to all.

*es·o·ter·ic*

adjective

1. understood by or meant for only the select few who have special knowledge or interest.

2. belonging to the select few.

3. private; secret; confidential.

4. (of a philosophical doctrine or the like) intended to be revealed only to the initiates of a group.

I have some books that the elites would not like you to read. For instance, Extraordinary Popular Delusions And The Madness of Crowds by Charles MacKay. The book was first published in 1841 and suppressed shortly after. Very recently, when demand for the original was too great to ignore, publishers produced redacted copies with the banned information removed. So don't be fooled by the number of available editions out there. That is to confuse you from finding the real deal. I have the hard cover 1932 edition by L.C. Page &amp; Company, one of the last printings of the full text. May be a newer small press version out there since I bought my copy.

You can also look to Tragedy &amp; Hope: A History of the World in Our Time by Carroll Quigley (1966). The elites nearly soiled their dainty panties when he openly exposed much of what they had struggled for hundreds of years to keep secret. That is now back in print.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carroll_Quigley

"The powers of financial capitalism had [a] far-reaching aim, nothing less than to create a world system of financial control in private hands able to dominate the political system of each country and the economy of the world as a whole. This system was to be controlled in a feudalist fashion by the central banks of the world acting in concert by secret agreements arrived at in frequent private meetings and conferences."

-- Quote from Carroll Quigley's Tragedy and Hope, Chapter 20

"There does exist, and has existed for a generation, an international Anglophile network. I know of the operations of this network because I have studied it for twenty years and was permitted for two years, in the early 1960's, to examine its papers and secret records. I have no aversion to it or to most of its aims and have, for much of my life, been close to it and to many of its instruments. I have objected, both in the past and recently, to a few of its policies ... but in general my chief difference of opinion is that it wishes to remain unknown, and I believe its role in history is significant enough to be known."

-- Quote from Caroll Quigley's Tragedy and Hope, Chapter 65

Also have some great classic esoteric works such as:

The Secret Teachings of All Ages : An Encyclopedic Outline of Masonic, Hermetic, Qabbalistic, and Rosicrucian Symbolical Philosophy by Manly P. Hall

My biggest hardbound tome at 20"x13"! You literally need a lectern or pedestal to rest it on. Beautifully illustrated throughout. A classic work not to be missed.

Suggestive Inquiry into the Hermetic Mystery by Mary Anne Atwood

All original 1918 copies were bought back by the author and burned after she realized she'd revealed too much.

The Red Book by C. G. Jung

Another big hardcover at 16"x12". Consists of Jung's original notes as psychology was explained to him by his spirit guide. Filled with his paintings inspired by encounters with this supernatural being. Most people, even students of Jungian psychology, have no idea about the source of his system. It was not a rationally devised model of the psyche, but revealed information.

The most influential unpublished work in the history of psychology. When Carl Jung embarked on an extended self-exploration he called his “confrontation with the unconscious,” the heart of it was _The Red Book_, a large, illuminated volume he created between 1914 and 1930. Here he developed his principle theories—of the archetypes, the collective unconscious, and the process of individuation—that transformed psychotherapy from a practice concerned with treatment of the sick into a means for higher development of the personality.

While Jung considered _The Red Book_ to be his most important work, only a handful of people have ever seen it. Now, in a complete facsimile and translation, it is available to scholars and the general public. It is an astonishing example of calligraphy and art on a par with _The Book of Kells_ and the illuminated manuscripts of William Blake. This publication of _The Red Book_ is a watershed that will cast new light on the making of modern psychology.

212 color illustrations.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

So do you read The Vigilant Citizen? Because you guys seem a lot alike.  also, do you have these quotes prepared somewhere and then paste them? Or is it organic?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> So do you read The Vigilant Citizen? Because you guys seem a lot alike.  also, do you have these quotes prepared somewhere and then paste them? Or is it organic?


Had to look up The Vigilant Citizen to see what it is. Nah, I'm not into that end of the spectrum. A lot of bunk out there. Symbols are generally neutral so when you assume a symbol is limited to only one interpretation you can see evil in everything.

But I do like prisonplanet.com. Jones and crew back everything up with direct quotes and mainstream news sources. He has been right way too many times to be ignored. That's the real stuff you need to be aware of, not Illuminati influences on Britney Spears videos and pop stars covering one eye in photo shoots.

I'm aware of the quotes and pertinent sections. I just do a search so I can copy and paste them. Had the photos of The Red Book from when I first got it in 2009. Had it on pre-order for many months so was very excited when it came. Others on another forum wanted photos so I obliged.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll check out the prisonplanet website. There is a lot of music analysis at that site. I like to look for them symbols when I open the VEVO app.

You might like this though. http://vigilantcitizen.com/vigilantreport/mind-control-theories-and-techniques-used-by-mass-media/

I'm not necessarily a believer in the elite/illuminati conspiracy, but I like to read about it and compare it to what I see happen in the world. I don't think that it's all untrue either. Just haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I'll check out the prisonplanet website. There is a lot of music analysis at that site. I like to look for them symbols when I open the VEVO app.
> 
> You might like this though. http://vigilantcitizen.com/vigilantreport/mind-control-theories-and-techniques-used-by-mass-media/
> 
> I'm not necessarily a believer in the elite/illuminati conspiracy, but I like to read about it and compare it to what I see happen in the world. I don't think that it's all untrue either. Just haven't made up my mind yet.


No doubt there is a lot of manipulation through the media. As I mentioned above the biggest manipulation is denial of knowledge, as in publishers refusing to publish. Same applies to all forms of media. They often make up the story they want you to believe and that is often gear toward validating an unpopular power-grabbing agenda, such as gun control.

That they mention Jung in the article is very misleading. There is nothing in his body of work to suggest a nefarious bone in his body, or inkling of hunger for control over others. And this is what I mean about this end of the conspiracy spectrum. If someone has even the remotest connection to a secret society, etc., they invoke guilt by association. "Carl Gustav, his grandfather, was an avid Freemason (he was Grand Master) and Jung himself discovered that some of his ancestors were Rosicrucians." Gee, I guess he must be evil then.  

Edward Bernays, on the other hand, is 100% EVIL. He made use of a lot of the information in MacKay's Extraordinary Popular Delusions And The Madness of Crowds to control the masses, which is why the book was suppressed.

But the demonization of anything occult is just ignorant. Occult just means 'hidden'.

You have the right attitude on belief in conspiracy. Just take it all in and watch what unfolds in the immediate future. Over time you learn how to discern the bull from the real information. To my eyes there is no doubt that powerful/wealthy people would plot to maintain that power/wealth. That's a pretty rational conclusion. Don't you think? It's just when you get into this about 'them' influencing music videos, etc. that you enter Crazy Town. Even if it's true, who cares when they are actively taking your rights away! So to me this kind of thing is distraction that works in their favor.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

Precarious said:


> I'm reading The End of All Evil by Jeremy Locke. Short and powerful.


Holy [email protected]! I had no idea a used copy of this book is selling for $153.67. It's under 100 pages and I think I paid like $5.

Just goes to show that the right kind of knowledge is in demand.

*From the Author*


The intention of this book is to define the doctrine of liberty -- to forever dispel the lie that culture and law have a rightful claim over your life. You are not the property of any king, dictator or nation. While cultures teach that human freedom means anarchy, history shows clearly that what freedom truly brings to people is peace and prosperity.

*From the Back Cover*

The dreams that burn in the hearts of billions have been growing stronger through the millennia. Ages of destruction wrought by tyranny will not go unanswered. The children of this world are owed a liberty from slavery that can only be satisfied by the utter eradication of evil from the earth.

Never in all of history have the elements been arrayed against the evil manifest in tyranny and slavery as they are today. Today is the most exciting day in all of human history; it is the dawn of the freedom of mankind.
*Excerpt*. © Reprinted by permission. All rights reserved.

The definition of freedom is the infinite value of the human being. The definition of evil is the destruction of freedom. Everything that is evil teaches people that they have limited value.

SIMPLE

Truth is always simple. All people recognize truth because all people are intelligent beings. It is the nature of evil to create artificially complex ideas. It does this to hide or obfuscate the freedom it destroys. If you remove the complexities and fears from your life you will find a plain and beautiful truth. This truth is the nature of your worth.

VALUE OF MAN

To understand freedom is to understand the value of a person. Everything that evil wants is to disguise and destroy your value. All authority is created by evil men to disguise your worth. To understand your own worth is to understand the nature of liberty.

EVIL

The crucial key for understanding our world is to understand the nature of evil. Evil challenges the value of people by denying them the opportunity to make their own choices; by denying them the chance to grow strong in learning and understanding.

FREEDOM

While evil seeks to destroy or hide a person's worth, freedom shows humans their full potential and their full value. With freedom, people have loved, cured disease, removed hunger, eased labor and lived in peace. With freedom, happiness is possible. Freedom is the exact opposite of evil.

YOU

Everything written in this book is written to destroy the ideas of culture and law. The lesson of this book is simple: nothing on earth is more valuable than you.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay. I'm going to start reading books to learn the answer to my most perplexing evolution question: how did homosexuality evolve? My current understanding is that it has to do with epigenetics and prenatal hormones.

I'm reading Gay, Striaght and the Reason Why by Simon Levay. The reviews say that it's pretty basic, but I hope it gives me some ideas of where to look in popular or academic literature.

http://www.amazon.com/Gay-Straight-Reason-Why-Orientation/dp/0199931585


----------



## hierodula (Jan 5, 2013)

I have been reading things fall apart, by Chinua Achebe.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 8, 2013)

Last Pullman book for awhile until he releases something new, like the long awaited The Book of Dust. It's called _Once Upon a Time in the North_ and its pretty short.


----------



## sally (Jan 10, 2013)

i just received The Praying mantids (Prete) and Keeping Aliens (McMonigle). woah mantis overload :0


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 10, 2013)

i dont like to read much. i find it hard to retain what im reading. i find myself finishing a page and realizing that i wasnt paying attention to what i was reading and ill have to start the page over. it gets rather frustrating. but i do like to do the audio book thing very much. stories are still very entertaining to me. the last book that i enjoyed was "A Princess of Mars" by Edgar Rice Burroughs. it was made into a movie by Disney. which turned out to be because they cant get down on the fighting scenes that took place in the book. im currently listening to "The War of the Worlds" and is so far rather entertaining. oh, also, a story that i could listen to over and over again is "The Secret Garden" i absolutely loved that one


----------



## Gill (Jan 10, 2013)

hierodula said:


> I have been reading things fall apart, by Chinua Achebe.


That takes me back, I read that in 1987. I can not remeber it much now, I'll dig it out again.

I'm reading one about some American brothers, The Sisters Brothers by Patrick de Witt, it's supposed to be 'gripping and heart-wrenching', certainly gripping. Set in1851


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 10, 2013)

Just started re reading The Murder Room. Which is basically about these 3 dudes who belong to the Vidocq society. Which is a group of detectives, forensic pathologists etc who do cold cases for free. It's very interesting. But I just saw Jeff Bridges on Daily Show talking about his new book The Dude and the Zen Master. I need to go find a review.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 11, 2013)

I just reread, The Fall of Giants and followed up with, Winter of the World, which I got for Christmas  . They're both good if you like World War fiction.

I've noticed alot of people mentioned books that were turned into movies or television shows, I haven't read the Game of Thrones books but they are on my reading list.

I did read the Hunger Games trilogy though after I saw the movie and I really liked them, my daughter who is 11 is on the 2nd book now.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 11, 2013)

AmandaLynn said:


> I just reread, The Fall of Giants and followed up with, Winter of the World, which I got for Christmas  . They're both good if you like World War fiction.
> 
> I've noticed alot of people mentioned books that were turned into movies or television shows, I haven't read the Game of Thrones books but they are on my reading list.
> 
> I did read the Hunger Games trilogy though after I saw the movie and I really liked them, my daughter who is 11 is on the 2nd book now.


I find out about most of the books I read when I see the movie trailer. :shifty: :blush: :yinyang:


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 15, 2013)

College is back in session, so the days of me choosing my own books is over for now. I'm reading Into the Jungle by Sean Carrol. It's interesting so far, but I don't think that it's written well. It's well within the genre of what I usually read, but it's no Dawkins.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 15, 2013)

Divergent is what I'm reading


----------



## sally (Mar 1, 2013)

Just received Keeping The Praying Mantis. I couldn't wait for the harcover! I will get that when it comes out


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 1, 2013)

I recently finished _Backyard Beekeeping_ by James E. Tew; it was a quick and easy read. I'm now working on finishing up _The Lucifer Principle_ by Howard Bloom. Next in line will be more about bees with _First Lessons in Beekeeping _by Keith S. Delaplane.


----------



## Orin (Mar 2, 2013)

sally said:


> i just received The Praying mantids (Prete) and Keeping Aliens (McMonigle). woah mantis overload :0


I was reading through the thread and wondered if anyone was reading books about invertebrates. Admittedly many invertebrate books are quite tough to read all the way through (not in the same way Prete's Mantids is) because they are lists rather than stories. I just picked up the Oxford book of invertebrates from the local library but haven't had a chance to dive in yet to see if it can be read through.


----------



## sally (Mar 2, 2013)

Orin said:


> I was reading through the thread and wondered if anyone was reading books about invertebrates. Admittedly many invertebrate books are quite tough to read all the way through (not in the same way Prete's Mantids is) because they are lists rather than stories. I just picked up the Oxford book of invertebrates from the local library but haven't had a chance to dive in yet to see if it can be read through.


I just received your new book Keeping The Praying Mantis. I am waiting on the book Yen is offering that is in Chinese. The photos alone look amazing. Prete's book is def a great book from the scientific aspect. Your book is awsome for all three. photos, the science, and the husbandry.


----------



## Orin (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it will be a while before the Chinese book is in English, I don't know if that will be a few months or longer?

Thanks! Let me know what you think about reading through it. I tried to make it fun to read through though I admit much of my tongue in cheek hit the editing floor. A lot of bug books I read require the use of one hand to hold the pages and the other to pull back the eyelids.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 19, 2013)

So I don't read one book at a time. I read a few at once depending on how I feel unless its a really juicy book, then I usually read it in a day or two. So the currents on my coffee table are:

Speak

Philosophies in Education

I Never Told Anyone

Life of Pi (For the fifth time.... catch something new every time. So great).

Keeping the Praying Mantis

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time (Simple read. So great).

Kira Kira

The Help


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 19, 2013)

I am currently reading The Fall of Rome by Michael Curtis Ford who is also my favorite Author. Writer of the best seller Atilla the Hun


----------



## agent A (Apr 19, 2013)

Just finished to kill a mockingbird

Will read night next


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm also working on _Keeping the Praying Mantis_...

Before that, it was _Killing Kennedy _by—dare I say[type] it—Bill O'Rielly and the guy who really wrote it, Martin Dugard (just kidding  ). I found it entertaining but not groundbreaking.

A, _Night_ by Elie Wiesel will move you. My daughter, who is about your age, just finished reading it. I still had/have my copy from grade school.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 20, 2013)

I finished to kill a mockingbird 3 weeks ago, now reading the merchant of venice


----------



## jamurfjr (May 7, 2013)

Giving _A Brief History of Time_ by Stephen Hawking another go.

"What did Stephen Hawking say when his computer crashed?
Nothing."

"Stephen Hawking went on a date last night.
She left after 15 minutes complaining that she didn't like his tone."

"Stephen Hawking pressed F5 on his keyboard the other day.
He said he felt refreshed."

Sorry about the jokes. Couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 15, 2013)

Just got Orin's book on Phasmids and eastern Hercules beetles.


----------



## Mime454 (May 15, 2013)

I'm reading _The Happiness Hypothesis_ by Jonathon Haidt. I'm being forced to read it for Philosophy class. Some of its insights are fascinating, but its tone is way too preachy for my liking.

I don't mean that in a religious way. I mean that the author spends too much time telling me how to live my life rather than just presenting philosophy and science.


----------

